# types of epoxy, for major repairs



## Hodgepodge

i used epoxy resin (typical hardware store stuff, i think it was marine epoxy) to try to fix my skate banana when it delaminated back in 2008, but it only held for a few days, so i sent it back and got a new deck haha. but anyways i didnt like what i used, maybe just because i did a shitty job applying it. i would have a guy from your local shop do it


----------



## xn7

Hodgepodge said:


> i used epoxy resin (typical hardware store stuff, i think it was marine epoxy) to try to fix my skate banana when it delaminated back in 2008, but it only held for a few days, so i sent it back and got a new deck haha. but anyways i didnt like what i used, maybe just because i did a shitty job applying it. i would have a guy from your local shop do it


oh no lol. sounds like the same stuff i used, i clamped it down pretty good with about 12 c-clamps, lets see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

try using some of the 3M epoxy products.

i use DP190 at work for glueing static discharge tabs onto aircraft windshields.


----------



## xn7

Mr. Polonia said:


> try using some of the 3M epoxy products.
> 
> i use DP190 at work for glueing static discharge tabs onto aircraft windshields.


just looked at the dp190 tech sheet. looks pretty flexy shore d is 35. shear strength seems a good bit lower than the other products i listed above (those that had the info). but then again im not an engineer i don't know how what kind of mechanical stress has been causing epoxy repairs to fail. does the epoxy shatter due to being too brittle for repeated flexing or is it that it gets peeled off because of adhesion strength being inadequate. and i'm not sure how to correlate shear tests to peel characteristics.

hope im not misinterpreting the data for these adhesives lol.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

if its man made it will fail. dont know what else to tell you.

epoxys are not a permanent repair solution


----------



## xn7

Mr. Polonia said:


> if its man made it will fail. dont know what else to tell you.
> 
> epoxys are not a permanent repair solution


haha true. just trying to find the best for the longest though


----------



## xn7

*update*

well after 1 day of riding the bond I made with the epoxy is showing signs of splitting again. its tiny tiny split in the epoxy, but its definitely starting to give.

so definitely not good enough of a repair for my liking.

i'll be trying some g/flex.

delam 1 - cheap loctite marine epoxy 0


----------



## Minger

xn7 said:


> well after 1 day of riding the bond I made with the epoxy is showing signs of splitting again. its tiny tiny split in the epoxy, but its definitely starting to give.
> 
> so definitely not good enough of a repair for my liking.
> 
> i'll be trying some g/flex.
> 
> delam 1 - cheap loctite marine epoxy 0


Meh. Definately not going near the loctite crap again when it comes to holding my base and edge together. 

Rode my board today thinking it was fixed, and well...I think it got worse.


----------



## xn7

yeah but i still haven't had a chance to try the g/flex i picked up. the loctite isn't holding up great but i couldn't figure out how to pry the rest of it open/scrape it out/clean it off to get the g/flex in. so i just patched the crack.

i'll have to tackle it off season i think.

anyone have experience with good ways to weaken hardened epoxy? i don't want to damage the board more while trying to get the stuff off..:dunno:


----------



## xn7

almost been a year. time for an update.

i redid the repair with the same marine loctite again (after the repair split for the first time) i basically just shoved more of the epoxy into the split.. clamped and waited.

now after taking the board out a few times this season.. the repair has actually held 100%.


----------

